# Nor’easter 2018 Act 3



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

Finally braved the storm to clear some of the 20”+ of snow off my car.  I’m guessing we’ll end up with more than 2 feet here.

My cold little house




After an hour of brushing snow off the car.  The driveway has been cleared once already and is back to at least a foot. 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/23MZNKp]
	


Not happy with the potty situation 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/FuUBdP]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## Winona (Mar 13, 2018)

Your dog looks so embarrassed!! Lol.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

I really want a dislike button; not for your images but I do find the subject matter objectionable!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

Winona said:


> Your dog looks so embarrassed!! Lol.



He’s pretty ticked off at me for making him go out in the snow, laughing at him and then taking his photo.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 13, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Reminds me of this.



That's hilarious. I never watch the 5 or 7 day forecast. Millions spent on equipment and cant even get tomorrow's weather correct. 

The only job on the planet you can be wrong every day and still be employed.


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2018)

Whew, those pictures bring back memories of living in Michigan.   One does get used to it, and certainly all Northern states are well prepared to deal with weather events - but this time of year, storms like this are starting to wear you down.   Somehow it's acceptable in December through February.    I can recall getting buried a few times in April and thinking enough was enough!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2018)

terri said:


> Whew, those pictures bring back memories of living in Michigan.   One does get used to it, and certainly all Northern states are well prepared to deal with weather events - but this time of year, storms like this are starting to wear you down.   Somehow it's acceptable in December through February.    I can recall getting buried a few times in April and thinking enough was enough!



I recall back in 95 or 96 we had a storm on April 1st that dumped more than 2 feet of snow...

found it:  1997 April Fool's Day blizzard - Wikipedia


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 14, 2018)

Guess that was some April Fool's joke. We have had snow around Easter, but maybe a dusting, an inch. 

You really got the snow dumped on you. The look on your dog's face is priceless! lol poor thing trying to potty out there but you can't help but laugh!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 14, 2018)

Probably get a foot of snow on the Tigers opening day in April. The bad part with all that snow is no where to put it. So you have to shovel a spot for the dog to go potty.... your dog looks like it's not even a foot tall, lol


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Probably get a foot of snow on the Tigers opening day in April. The bad part with all that snow is no where to put it. So you have to shovel a spot for the dog to go potty.... your dog looks like it's not even a foot tall, lol



He’s only 15 lbs.  big for a Papillon but pretty small in general. About a foot high seems right.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2018)

Sheesh....we've had temps of 70 degrees here on Monday of this week (approaching a record high for the date)...60-something and SUNNY here today, after morning showers, and then a heavy downpour at 5:00 PM.

I love the look of the dog on the outdoor potty break! LOL! So funny!

We've heard of your region's plight on the news...but it seems so far away because, well...it's so far away...


----------

